# How Can I host an official competition?



## CuberRiley (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys. I want to be able to host my own competition in oregon, but I don't know how to make it official by the wca where records can be set. 
Any suggestions on how I can do that? I already have started a Cubing club at my school, but I don't know where to go from there.
Thanks!!!
-Riley


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2015)

Find a local delegate here:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates
and contact them and ask what you would need to do to host a competition.

If you're not sure how to contact them, you can find a previous competition where they were a delegate, and on the WCA page for that competition, there will be a link to email that delegate.

It's usually necessary to have significant experience helping out at previous competitions in order to host a competition, but expectations vary depending on the delegate. Your first step is to contact a delegate.


----------

